# Aaron Langmead Progress Pics UpTo SouhtLakes & Nabba NorthWest



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Well im 16 now, need to impress further this year starting at the cumbria show and then homing in on the big 'NW'.

gonna take weekly update pics starting from todays and hopefully see changes in the weeks works out at about just over 9 weeks to my first show in cumbria which will then lead me the way to the northwest on the 17th of may, any comments will be appreciated and hope to recieve much critisism aswell....

year (specially so long out from my show)

last year i always had an image that size was everything, but this year i have used knowledge from my previous competeing year to put together in my head how i want to look proportionally, to be honist im goin mainly for condition and trying to keep my muscle mass around about the same has last years competitions, regretfully i haven't had much time to bulk up and therefore the diet just popped up all of a sudden (doesnt time fly).

so due to my lack of bulking time has i said trying to hold what i can along with keeping my aminos up and an obvious boost in protein isolates through the day, done my cardio once a day road walking (mon-sat) for around an hour, starting to see much results in my quads, hams, glutes and calfs compared to last year (specially so long out from my show), im also happy that my bottom (4th row of) abs are slighty sneaking through now (never seen them in my life! haha) my diets not written in words but has now becoma a mental balance of what i eat, how many carbs im taking in, protein drinks and based foods taken in and then my fats taken in at night (i found if i written my amounts and what i was eating down, it became boring and a routine, i suppose it would benefit more, but myself would rather do it mentally still using scales, knowing from last years comps how much of what i should be having and again from experience when to have it), i've found this has also helped me to achieve the early spurt of condition i have now compared to last year, if you compare some of my other photos on my previous thread or my profile on here (or www.ripped2shredz.net) you can see the changes and the headstart i have given myself this time around.

i cant belive its not even been a year i have been in the eyes of bodybuilding and yet i feel so in depth and feel my body has changed miraculously within less than that year (started spring 2008), in these shots i didnt pump up (regretably), though next time i'll be in the gym and go sneak in a few curls nd presses =).... sorry iv blabbered on haha, but fanx for reading if you have, if not fanx for looking in... Aaron :thumb:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate your lookin lean already.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mate you look fecking awesome! Great work.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking in great condition already - good luck for your contest.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx hilly mate (Y)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oh and fanx too you's (Y) ... (ill shurrup talking now haha) Tarrrh!.. and any downfalls are welcome to be commented on (working on the tan!! =[ haha) ... =) Aaron


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck mate


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

all the best buddy

ill be following closely and see you again at the NAC


----------



## chris2877 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good Luck m8


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking well and nice thong man.


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

You have great potential.

Stay on track buddy.

You will go very far if you do!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im well impressed mate.

Great to see you up there at such a young age....i should know i started just turned 16.

So i know how determined you are/will be.

Will keep eye on your progress.....great bicep fullness by the way.

Oh and dont worry about your tan..you will be just fine.lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Best of luck mate - saw your show report in the Beef yesterday, you outclassed everyone else on that stage with you IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck to you.

I hope you get time out through out the year to eat enough to grow because your frame still has a long way to go before your an adult, it would be a shame if you stunted your growth due to trying to win too many trophies


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

con has a very good point mate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

good luck mate.

you have the same fireplace as me but mine is gold. the surround is the same one. and i used to have the same carpet as you haha...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

yeah good point con, normally get a good few months bulking after northwest (depending on qualifications) then im having 2010 off on a full-scale bulk-up, cant wait =) haha, (head arriving back in the present), just keeping my calories reasonable for now (dont want to come in top condition to soon out, and i just seem to lean up and lose puppy fat alot quicker than last year *smiles*) so yes i fully understand what your getting at mate(s).

estfna- aaaah... make me sound like last year fashion you and your royal gold fireplace and me having a silver 'un with an unfashionable carpet... im so out!... lol fanx mate.

Anyone read the Beef? and my caption from the Nabba Novice Britain?.... someone please comment on my posing =[ haha, i was waiting in anticipation for that mag and my posings errm... 'a bit strange' haha, sums me up perfectly... but can anyone mention what this means? or if theyve seen me at shows and noticed out or from my posted pics from both threads? i though my posing had improved (specially from the last years Nabba NW and WFF) help? =S haha would be fully appreciated if anyone could explain or point some things out =/, fanks again.... Aaron =)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely incredible Aaron! You look phenomenal and your posing in the above shots is fantastic too. What are you weighing at the moment?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

im 12stone on them pictures mate iv been up and down with my weight to be honist no higher than 12stone though so im happy all round about that (and its good considering i got on stage at 11st 12-13lbs) should therefore be a massive difference on stage this year (fingers crossed), and fanx for the comments mate (happy to answer any questions) ... Aaron =)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking fantastic mate, good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx Maka =D


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

12 stone is a fantastic weight, props to you! If you can keep this up Aaron you have a hell of a future ahead of you.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking good m8. What weight are you now? and what is your daily food intake?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx daz...

jay.32 - my weight now 12stone still (and exactly) not sure what that is in kg's but round the 75-76kg mark? =/, aaah food... well has i said i go off a mental diet and its been working to an higher standard than last year (but may think of getting prepped for my 2011-2012 comps after my big bulk), i will however take a note of what i've eat on an average dieting day, workout the amount of carb, fat, protein and let you know, but has a guess i'd say on a good day of dieting and good training i would limit a 200g carb max, 300+g protein, 100-200g fat (at beddy time/after 7pm), i normally stick to foods as such has turkey mince(sainsburys), turkey sausage(sains.), cooked meats (ham, turkey, chik), lots of eggs (scrambled* morn-afternoon no yolk* night use half the yolks*). carbs - porridge oats, raisins, ryvita, plain rice cakes, various protein bars (usually the Pro50 bar) and the odd piece of fruit if i need it before training(IF i need it). Fats - pork scratchings, pepperami, egg yolk, nuts (various, but almonds are nice), peanut oil with everything i need to fry or base, peanut-butter.

mmm!... hungry now =P... think turkey mince is on the menu, but yeah theyre my main foods in a day, i like to swap and change and add some vegetables with my one off meals, and then brown rice at times. the whey im using is by allthewhey* (strawberry, mixes well, tastes gawjus), then the USN* IGF1 (strawberry, mixes well and again the taste is phenominal), have a CytoSport* Muscle Milk before bed (i love the strawberry n cream but currently using cookie, still the same old good-sh!t =P haha).... Again fanx for commenting and feel free to ask me anything....

.... Aaron =)


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Me and my mrs's give you full respect. Look great for your young age. Stick with it...one day you will be a champ!!


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking great mate, 12 stone at 16y/o is a huge achievement (it's 168lbs or 76.3kilos btw). What height are you?

Con is right though, you need your food as us guys can grow loads in height from 16 thru 19/20, and you don't want to end up a shorty like me.

What r u doing when you leave school? Give me a shout if you're still interested in a website.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

nice anterior delts on the back pose :thumbup1:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx you guys, appreciate all you've said and as far has the growing, ill have my 17 and 18 year old years free to grow i think, ill have to think hard about this. after school? im not sure about further education... i want to expand my website more and get the shop on there up and running and hopefully bring it offline and into the real world with my dad, always wanted to be associated with the bodybuilding/sport/nutrition business and i think with me starting now i'll benefit (but going to college isn't something that i truly want to do after high school education, unless it is part time, because i truly have had it upto my head with education).

so still, im not sure about my future and to ask someone for help would sound a little stupid (so i wont start a new thread) but if anyone's checking out this thread and off the subject, what options do you rekon there are for after education? and what would be beneficial?... don't need to answer that one, but seems alot of people have asked me and its a brick wall of a thought =/...

back onto the subject, thanx again and i'll get some photos posted pretty soon, i look alot harder in conditioning now and feel much stronger (and im on low carb!) =O ... and no moods to date yet (fank god, dont work when your at school or at home when your dads bigger =( haha...) cant wait for my evening cardio and feed, fanx all... Aaron =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like your doing good mate, keep it up!

I must ask why do you say fanx instead of thanks, i cant work it out?!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably the same reason people say cant and not can't.. :lol:


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome physique buddy for someone so young, and to be so dedicated at such an early age!

keep up the hard work mate and some big junior titles could be heading your way:thumb:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanks reflex =D ... and sorry con, its just something iv done for ages (and yeah like goose said)... and yeah thanks everyone will deffo get some photos up soon as!!!... Aaron =)


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not really qualified to give advice on post-school options but I would say don't give up on education just because you hated school. School is largely rubbish, but after it you are in control. I flopped exams but was always great with computers so learnt webdesign when I was like 15, did a few sites and got a job as a designer at a firm straight out of school at 16, but did webdesign at college part time to improve and learn more. Now I am going freelance. A mate of mine left and went to college and is now a bricklayer and building his own house!. So learning pays afterschool, you just got to pick the right thing. Have you thought of personal training? Or youth work in sports?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

So its the Lakes this sunday and this is how im looking (diet been killing me so not been on ukm in ages but this shot was taken a few days back after a small chest circuit i did has a pre-comp thing) let us know what you think, need to know what to work at for my northwest show which im aiming at mainly... thanx Aaron =) (for more pics and for a gander check out my site at www.ripped2shredz.net)


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

llooking great mate, goood luck with the shows.


----------

